# British Columbia in late September



## bkerns (Sep 5, 2011)

I am staying at Fairmont Riverview third week in September. How should I pack? What should I expect from the weather?  I plan to do some hiking. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## AKE (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain and coolish temperatures so if you are hiking then bring all-weather gear.


----------



## Meow (Sep 5, 2011)

*Fairmont Weather*

You can never predict the weather. September can be beautiful in the Columbia Valley.  During the day you may have days hitting the high 70's F.  It will cool down in the evenings, approching the the mid 30's F. Bring appropriate gear for hiking in the mountains.  You may encounter snow squalls, sleet, rain or scorching heat.  Be prepared and enjoy yourself.  Be sure to venture into Kootenay Nat'l Park.  Marble Canyon for a short stroll or Stanley Glacier for a great day hike.


----------



## Meow (Sep 5, 2011)

*Dining in the Area*

Just a post script. We were there last week.  
We had a great dinner at the Hoodoo Grill, just a few miles South of Fairmont.  Ask for one of Cory's special cocktails - he is their prime server and their mixologist.  He creates unique and tasty cocktails. (The Hoodoos is another short hike - trailhead is just off the highway - the Fairmont activity desk will give you directions or you can join them on one of their organized hikes.)
On the outskirts of Invermere, try the Eagle Ranch Golf Resort for lunch or dinner on their outdoor patio.  The views are outstanding and the food is superior.
Just across the Highway, behind the grocery store in Fairmont, try Tony's - he puts out some great Greek food - eat in or take out.


----------



## Aussie girl (Sep 5, 2011)

Tony's maybe closed by the end of September. Quite a few places close down after this weekend.

Love this area at that time of year. We had some snow in the mountains last week. We also like the Strand restaurant in Invermere. 

Mornings will be cool, day temps should be wonderful. We have golfed until November at Fairmont in the past.


----------



## bkerns (Sep 7, 2011)

*Thanks All*

Big help. Can't wait to go!


----------

